# Safari speed test!!! WOW!!!



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

I just went to McAffee Speed Test and Safari blew the competition away  
My tests on High speed Cable:

Safari - 49.7 Mbps or 6.2 MBps

Chimera - 855.4 Kbps or 106.9 KBps

Explorer - 575.3 Kbps or 71.9 KBps

Am I missing something? Why is Safari so much faster??


----------



## paradidle (Feb 12, 2003)

<BLOCKQUOTE>quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by Jordan:
*I just went to McAffee Speed Test and Safari blew the competition away  
My tests on High speed Cable:

Safari - 49.7 Mbps or 6.2 MBps

Chimera - 855.4 Kbps or 106.9 KBps

Explorer - 575.3 Kbps or 71.9 KBps

Am I missing something? Why is Safari so much faster??







*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Not bad
just ran test and returned 88.444 Mbps or 11.055 MBps on DSL /Safari


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

Jordan wrote:
*I just went to McAffee Speed Test and Safari blew the competition away.*
...
*Am I missing something? Why is Safari so much faster??*

Given the speeds you're seeing (i.e., they're highly improbable, even if the McAfee server was sitting next to you), I'd say there's a bug (either in Safari or the McAfee website).


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

No doubt about it - Safari is WAY faster than IE, Chimera. I noticed that instantly - don't need numbers to prove it.


----------



## •MACMAN• (Dec 9, 2002)

There's got to be something not right. My test's concluded the following:

Safari
105.575 Mbps (13.197 MBps)

Explorer
304.08 Kbps (38.01 KBps)

That's almost 35x faster.
As much as I would like to believe that's true I know it's not.

Macman.


----------



## PosterBoy (Jan 22, 2002)

*Chimera:*
File Size: 600.005 KB 
Time Elapsed: 3.869 seconds 

1.212 Mbps (155.08 KBps)


*Safari:*
File Size: 2.9297 MB 
Time Elapsed: 0.692 seconds 

33.869 Mbps (4.234 MBps) 

*IE 5.2:*
File Size: 150.005 KB 
Time Elapsed: 1.285 seconds

933.92 Kbps (116.74 KBps) 

I dont think the test ran right in Omniweb, as it came out with results twice as good as Safari but it took nearly 2x as long. 

--PB


----------



## jfpoole (Sep 26, 2002)

PosterBoy wrote:
*Safari:...
33.869 Mbps (4.234 MBps)*

You've got a 33Mbps internet connection? Wow. What service provider are you with? Is this even more evidence that I should move out west?

*I dont think the test ran right in Omniweb, as it came out with results twice as good as Safari but it took nearly 2x as long.*

I don't think the test ran right on Safari, either


----------



## Cynical Critic (Sep 2, 2002)

PB's got Telus ADSL like me. Definitely a good provider. Two computers can run off it at the same time with little to no slow down.

MacAddict this month showed that Safari was the fastest web browser in all but one of the sites they loaded. 

I just switched over myself and I am finding ehMac much, much quicker to load. It's great!


----------



## macbruce (Nov 13, 2002)

103Mpps for me


----------



## used to be jwoodget (Aug 22, 2002)

This test isn't clocking your browser speed, it's supposedly clocking your internet connection bandwidth. I get 5 MB/s on my work network (T3) with Safari and 284 KB/s with IE. Makes no sense. The test is clearly inaccurate.

That said, that was the first time I'd run IE since installing Safari and I'd forgotten how crappy IE is.... Safari is faster than IE but that is meant to be at the page rendering level. Perhaps there are efficiencies in dowloading files too. Maybe Safari initiates multiple connections for file transfer(breaking files into 10 or so streams).


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

For some real world (but clearly non-repeatable) examples, I often get d/l speeds of 180+ KBps via Safari on SaskTel DSL (supposedly 1.5Mbps download, 128Kbps upload).

IE never did better than about 130KBps and often was below 100.

180 or so is as good as it ever got for me on Explorer/CableModem, at non-peak times. I did get a few freak 250 or so downloads, but I could count them on one hand in about 2 years of use. Often Cable would slow to a crawl (less than 10 KBps), and you could see it going up and down during a d/l. DSL is pretty much steady.

Keep in mind that internet speed is measured in BITS per second (bps), not BYTES (Bps). Unlike the 'net, darn near everything else computer-wise is measured in Bytes. 1 KB is equal to 8 Kb. To further confuse matters, most browsers report download stats in KB/s.

The McAffee Test gave me some bizzare number like 119 MBps. Sounds fishy, so I tried again, reporting my browser (changing the user agent with Safari Enhancer's Debug menu) as Internet Explorer Mac 5.22. Similar results. So I checked a few more:

Communications: 985.6 Kbs
Storage: 120.3 KBps
1MB file download: 8.5 seconds
at:BandWidth Place

Download: 1451 Kbps
Upload: 107Kbps
at:DSL Reports Los Angeles server.

I've always used DSL Reports in the past. The Download result of 1451 Kbps correlates well with my experience with a variety of downloads, it is equal to 181.275 KBps (what Safari or IE would display). If anyone knows my opinion of McAfee, you'll know I found it no suprise that their results were pure Science Fiction.

It would be a fun (if dishonest) game to play with your Windows using friends, though.


----------



## Jordan (Jul 20, 2002)

aaaaaahh............there we go........... Bandwidth Place and DSL reports shows more realistic tests  
Although.........Bandwidth Place still shows (for me) Safari more than twice the speed of Chimera  
Chimera use to be my default browser, but with the v60 Safari update, it's now my default. Much Better than before, thanks Apple


----------

